# Fencing sheep with barbed wire



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

First off, I know using barbed wire is not the preferred method to fence sheep but that's what we have to work with and have no other option. 

We have plenty of 8' railroad ties, steel T-posts and barbed wire. What were thinking is setting the steel posts 8' apart and running 7 wires at:

#1 6"
#2 12"
#3 18" 
#4 24"
#5 30"
#6 40" 
#7 50"

We also have twisted wire stays to put in between the posts.

What do you think? We can possibly put 2 twisted stays if that would be better. This fence is mainly going to hold cattle but *3 sheep * will also roam in these pastures. We know this fence is plenty for the cattle, it's the sheep we're trying to contain.

Thanks is advance for any advice you have.


----------



## Celtic_Knot (Jul 14, 2005)

I would stage the wires so the wires at the ground are grouped together tightly and then at the top you can have a bigger gap.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...I was about to suggest you just sell all of that and go get some Electro-net sheep fence, boy it's the berries! I really like it, but since you only have 3 sheep you're going to try to hold in with cattle, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Celtic_Knot (Jul 14, 2005)

That electro net requires alot of maintenance though. You can just string barb wire and leave it the net you have to make sure both sides are clipped and that some larger animal, or a sheep hasn't damaged it. I love it too though great for small pasture rotation. I'd bet that if you google sheep fencing you'll pull up something about using barb wire for fencing. Also It might acctually be cheaper labor wise to get some low feild fencing and string that along at the bottom about 2'-3' up then barbwire the rest of the way up.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Celtic_Knot said:


> That electro net requires alot of maintenance though.


Truth be told, ALL fences should be routinely checked, if not, don't expect your livestock to be around. I long for the day, that I can quit my day job and ride fence line. I don't want to fix it, ...just ride fence line and hire it done...!


----------

